# Water flow with spray bar for small tank



## gabiiholiveira (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey guys, so, I have a betta for two weeks now and it's my first one. I have a 2.5g tank cause I still don't have enough space for more, I'll get a 5g one in the summer. My filter is a Top Fin Multi-Stage Internal Filter 10 with a spray bar. 

While I have the small tank the spray bar is at the water line but pointing a little up and it is along the wall, so then the water go up then falls back into the tank close to the wall. The flow in most of the tank seems ok, but the flow in the wall with the spray bar is really strong, with bubbles going all the way down.

Even if the flow is strong just in a small part of the tank is it bad for my betta?

I tried to submerge the spray bar and point it downward towards to the wall, but the the surface was almost standing still and it was not being broken which I also don't know if it is bad for the betta. Because even if they are breeding fish they need oxygen in the water.

So, is it better to have a strong flow in a part of the tank but have oxygen in the water, or leave almost no flow but also not break the water surface?

I also thought about placing a foam in holes of the spray bar to decrease the flow and still make the bubbles, which I am thinking is the best option.


I looked up in the forum but I didn't see a really good answer to define what I have to do. Sorry about the english, I am not american. Thank you guys! :-D


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not sure exactly what you mean, or what your asking but if your asking about heavy flowing filters and if they are safe for Bettas, most filters are fine but some people like to muffle them using some type of material to cover the flow little so it doesn't stress your Betta! Hopefully that helped, I'm not exactly sure what your asking so, sorry if I didn't answer your question


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Yes, surface agitation and current are good for any aquarium...even Betta tanks. So you and your Betta are in good shape.


----------



## gabiiholiveira (Jan 30, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :wave:
> 
> Yes, surface agitation and current are good for any aquarium...even Betta tanks. So you and your Betta are in good shape.


Thank you!


----------



## gabiiholiveira (Jan 30, 2016)

Danielaterebey said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you mean, or what your asking but if your asking about heavy flowing filters and if they are safe for Bettas, most filters are fine but some people like to muffle them using some type of material to cover the flow little so it doesn't stress your Betta! Hopefully that helped, I'm not exactly sure what your asking so, sorry if I didn't answer your question


I'm sorry, I know my question got a little confusing hahaha.

What I am asking is if it's ok to have a heavy flow in a corner of the tank to have agitation, or if having the heavy flow is bad for my Betta even if it is just in one corner, since the tank is small. :-D


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

I've got a spray bar arrangement for the filter in Eroll's tank ,(20L or 5 gallon!) ,it's aimed at the wall and pointing up and Eroll's ,(veiltail dragon ,)got no problems with it ,in fact he swims to the top of the filter then basically "jumps" into the current and rides it down and part way across his tank ,then goes back and does it again ,he plays in it for ages :-D:-D


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Darius359au said:


> I've got a spray bar arrangement for the filter in Eroll's tank ,(20L or 5 gallon!) ,it's aimed at the wall and pointing up and Eroll's ,(veiltail dragon ,)got no problems with it ,in fact he swims to the top of the filter then basically "jumps" into the current and rides it down and part way across his tank ,then goes back and does it again ,he plays in it for ages :-D:-D


Mine, too! Even my OHM Giant, Arlo, plays in the current. I've never had a Betta that didn't seem to enjoy "playing" in the spray bar...or the bubble wands.


----------



## Rizo (Dec 9, 2015)

Current and circulation in the tank is awesome to make sure water is being moved around and filtered properly.

Although aeration in not a neccessarily necessity for betta's, they wil greatly enjoy oxygenated water and if you have plants and other things in there like snails they will appreciate the oxygen.

The issue with strong filters can arise if your betta is constantly getting swept up by the currrent and their fins are getting damaged or if it is stressing the betta out. Betta's like to hang out near the surface, so as long as there is a calm space for them to do that you should be good. 

I got my new betta a couple weeks ago and had the filter pointing directly to the wall it was an inch away from so it would give max calm space in the tank, but it turns out that my betta likes the current and would only hang out at that side of the tank swimming up against the current. I have recently moved the spray bar (as pictured below) because he was ruining his fins from glass surfing in that one spot with the strong current. The current is diffused over a larger area now and not as strong so he can swim against it if he wishes, but there is still a large calm section for floating plants and chilling.


----------



## gabiiholiveira (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks you very much! You all really helped. I was afraid of the current be a bad thing. It turned out today that Josh enjoy playing in the flow too! Thank you!


----------

